# Chuck adapter plate



## 8ntsane (Apr 19, 2011)

Hi Guys
Just thought you might want to see a few pics of the chuck adapter plates Ive machined up for my Sidney lathe. This lathe has whats known as the L-1 spindle. Getting these things is not easy, and expensive at best. I have allso drilled a second
pattern in the smaller adapters, so I can bolt them down on my 12 rotary table as well.

This method could be used on most any lathe. For the guys with a threaded back plate, this way could make it much easyer to get that new chuck bolted up , and makin chips. In the pics the hub you see is the L-1 hub that mates to the spindle, and the plate bolts to that. The hub shown is 8 inch, and my Bison chuck is a direct bolt up to it.






















These pics are of the adapter plate for the 12 inch TOS chuck
More to come

Paul


----------



## 8ntsane (Apr 19, 2011)

Here is a few more of adapters for smaller chucks





























6 inch and 10 inch chucks with adapters in these pics

Thanks for looking
This is just one way of adapting a bigger chuck to a smaller back plate. or a smaller chuck to a bigger back plate, all depends on what ya need!

Paul


----------



## 8ntsane (Apr 19, 2011)

> author=chengdave2003 link=topic=1789.msg11110#msg11110 date=1303227974
> There's something about saving hundreds of dollars by doing things yourself!


Dave
Yes, this is much cheaper to do.
I have found a supplyer that has given me a good price on L-1 hubs new. But ive been waiting for a few months for them to come across the ocean . Talk about slow boat from china.

Paul


----------



## aametalmaster (Apr 19, 2011)

Nice job. How about some more pics of that Sidney. I have ran a few different ones over the last 35 years...Bob


----------



## 8ntsane (Apr 19, 2011)

> author=mnmh link=topic=1789.msg11173#msg11173 date=1303247794
> Yes, more pictures of that gorgeous lathe please.
> 
> Ed



Thanks guys

There is a few more pics of the Sidney Lathe over in general
Its in a thread gears & gearcutting on a mill.
Should bring back a few memorys for ya Ed.

Thanks 
Paul


----------



## b13kirkland (Jun 22, 2016)

The pictures of the L-00 mount do not appear to be available any more.
Would you be able to send some to me ?





8ntsane said:


> Hi Guys
> Just thought you might want to see a few pics of the chuck adapter plates Ive machined up for my Sidney lathe. This lathe has whats known as the L-1 spindle. Getting these things is not easy, and expensive at best. I have allso drilled a second
> pattern in the smaller adapters, so I can bolt them down on my 12 rotary table as well.
> 
> This method could be used on most any lathe. For the guys with a threaded back plate, this way could make it much easyer to get that new chuck bolted up , and makin chips. In the pics the hub you see is the L-1 hub that mates to the spindle, and the plate bolts to that. The hub shown is 8 inch, and my Bison chuck is a direct bolt up to it.


----------



## 4GSR (Jun 22, 2016)

Send Paul a personal message and see if you get a reply.  He maybe willing to fix the links to his pictures.


----------

